# SD spring season



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

2005 Spring Light Goose Conservation Order Opens Feb. 1

PIERRE, S.D. - South Dakota waterfowl hunters have roughly one week to regroup and reload before they can again hunt waterfowl.

This year's Spring Light Goose Conservation Order begins Tuesday, Feb. 1 and will be open through May 8. The conservation order is a continued effort to reduce the overabundant population of light geese.

"Hunters will be able to harvest snow geese, blue geese and Ross' geese with the same requirements and restrictions as during regular state waterfowl seasons, except that electronic calls and shotguns capable of holding more than three shells are allowed during this event," said Game, Fish and Parks Waterfowl Biologist Spencer Vaa of Brookings. "In addition, hunters have an extra one-half hour for hunting in the evening, as shooting hours begin one-half hour before sunrise and continue to one-half hour after sunset."

The daily bag limit is 20 light geese with no possession limit. All state refuges will be open to hunting, except Wall Lake State Game Bird Refuge in Hand County, Silver Lake Waterfowl Refuge in Hutchinson County and Oahe Dam, Big Bend Dam and Fort Randall Dam State Waterfowl Refuges on the Missouri River. "Some of the refuges being opened do include privately-owned land, which means that hunters will need permission to hunt that land," Vaa noted.

Resident license requirements include either a combination or small game license, plus a state migratory bird stamp. Nonresidents need a nonresident snow goose license, which will be available from license agents around the state. Hunters can also purchase a license online by visiting the department's website at www.sdgfp.info. From there, look under the subheading "Licenses and Reservations" for the link titled "Buy General Hunting/Fishing Licenses."

The federal waterfowl stamp is not required, since this is a conservation order and not a regular waterfowl season.

Harvest of light geese in South Dakota has averaged 79,041 annually since the first Conservation Order in 1999. South Dakota is an important player in continental efforts to reduce the population of mid-continent light geese.

-GFP-


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

all the refuges are open  awsome!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Personally I think they should keep them all closed in the spring too, there is no need to open them up.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

> Some federal refuges may allow light goose hunting in a portion of the refuge. Check with the specific refuge.


I don't think many will be opened. O well I will still get them :wink:


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i cant wait for the dirt bags to start flying there comming down when they hit bath, sd. right mallard hunter


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

they will be all over and in the back of my truck


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

lol.....theres gonna be a lot in my freezer


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

you boyz is all talk!! :lol:


----------



## fish&amp;hunt (Nov 4, 2004)

Goose you had better come up with some decoys pretty quick or I'd say you are all talk too. Those 30 decoys you have in the trailer aren't going to get many flocks to come in! :lol:


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

where we hunt all u need is 30 decoys and theyll come in its not as big of a numbers game around here.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

THATS GAY IF THEY OPEN THE REFUGES. The gesse will have no were to rest than and they will just move out of the state really fash thats dumb i think


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

you will tend to see them hide in nesting grounds that you cant hunt or get permission to hunt mainly along the river.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Got more then 30 in there. You just saw the floaters you missed the bins full of sox. Around 500, adding another 400-600 before they get here.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Purepower, I how many geese did you get with that thirty deke spread?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

One time we got 18 with just an e-caller


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

goose said:


> adding another 400-600 before they get here.


Better hurry up. Im from Nebraska and we are seeing quite a few piling up already. Im going out this weekend to put the hurt to them! :sniper:


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

got up this morning and saw bout 15 canadians landing in the river bottom there on there way but im just gonna have to go get permision over the corn field overlooking the river bottom.....only way really possible to hunt them out of that stuff.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Fish and Hunt you better watch out or we may forget where the birds roost around here and you may end up in Nebraska by the days over.  When do you plan on heading our way anyways? You have to understand that we got rid of 50 so we could get a couple thousand more into Reid's Trailer.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

hey scatterwood thanks for driving in our field we scouted and f***ing up that flock that was locked and fliping in out deeks :******:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Easy way to fix that, just start unloading at the truck :lol: :sniper:


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

HHHAAHA honker wish I coulda seen that man!!! Id of lauqued my *** off owell well get them this spring. Just got 5 dozen floaters in the mail we need to rig up man lets get going.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Honker it's to bad that you didn't own a blind so you decided to borrow mine. I come to of it I'm pretty sure that you had all the blind but 1 the one of which was Goose's. Since own 2 blinds that means you had them both. If you don't want people screwing up your hunt maybe you should buy your own ****.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Scatterwood said:


> If you don't want people screwing up your hunt maybe you should buy your own &$#*.


I wonder how many guys over the years have wanted to say that to their hunting buddies!

:lol:


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

scatterwood im sure u needed blinds in the rushes when they are 5 feet tall and u got 2 ducks out of how maney decoy and we got 30 geese with 5 socks so yeah lets c u go with guides when we killed more geese than u did and how many geese did u scout in that pond that i have killed like 50 out of there with my dad and my uncle so yeah next time shoot 3 ducks k :******:


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Probably wouldn't have shot your 17 geese if you hadn't been using my blinds.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

we werent with guides I have told you that before. We woulda done just as well if we woulda set up in the corn field I had scouted. Those stuburn guys just didnt want to? owell.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

hey goose i can prolly work on all of those socks and the floaters all day friday buy i think u guys have school not sure tho let me know :beer:


----------

